# Best Bandsaw for under $1000



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Once i get a couple of these jobs finished i should have some spare cash for a bandsaw. Help me find a good re-saw/milling bandsaw for under $1000. What would be the brand/model you guys would choose?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go Grizzly!*

I'm about one keystroke away from ordering a GO5014X2B myself.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=420000 It's a 19" Extreme. 3HP, but it's a little over your budget. But there are plently here in your price range. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842719&FamilyID=21204


----------



## peerawit (May 22, 2009)

Grizzly G0457 14" 2 HP Deluxe Bandsaw is my recommended...


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

id save just a bit more ($1400ish) and get a laguna 14" they are supposed to be the best you can get


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

From what I have heard about how laguna treats their customers, I'd say go for a grizzly. They even have free shipping now! That's a lot of saw for the price.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2HP-w-Cast-Iron-Trunnion/G0513X2


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Powermatic has their 14" bandsaw on sale for 995.00. Just got an email on it today. Also comes with a free 6" riser block extension. Here's the link:
http://www.powermatic.com/Media.aspx?nav=Promotions
Mike Hawkins


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

That would look nice next to my powermatic table saw


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

HFC Homes said:


> That would look nice next to my powermatic table saw


As would this one, Rikon 10-325.


----------



## FJG (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone interested in a Grizzly G1258 20" Bandsaw in Beautiful Las Vegas, Nevada 3hp 220v 1ph


----------



## Rogerv (Jan 22, 2011)

I got one of these with riser block and mobil base for *Christmas* and my birthday at the WOODWORKING SHOW. I talked them into throwing in the mobil base all for $859 The Carter rep told me hands down that the *powermatic* in his eyes is a better deal than the Rikon Attached Thumbnails


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The more research I do the more I am becoming very interested in all of the Grizzly products. I had made my decision on a new TS and am really starting to lean toward a Grizzly now. It dosnt seem to matter what forum you visit or what reviews you read, this company seems to get very high marks in quality and customer service.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I am very happy with my Rikon 18". Add a woodslicer blade from highland for resawing and you will have great performance and a good price


----------



## Hudster (Jan 16, 2011)

in a bandsaw do you want:
[email protected] / [email protected]
or
[email protected] / [email protected]
?????????????????????????


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'm about one keystroke away from ordering a GO5014X2B myself.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=420000
> It's a 19" Extreme. 3HP, but it's a little over your budget. But there are plently here in your price range. :thumbsup: bill


In my world I have access to two old Oliver Band Saws, a Laguna and my own Grizzly G0514X2. If I am at school and I have to make the cut, I'll pick one of the Oliver machines. If both of the Oliver machines are down for maintenance I'll wait until I get home and use my Grizzly.

If I don't have to make the cut at school, I'll wait until I get home and use my Grizzly.

About the only time that I'll use the Laguna at school (And it is a very well maintained machine.) is to complete re-sawing. Typically we use the table saw to cut as deep as possible from each edge but not a through cut. Then we use the band saw to complete the cut.

I've had my Grizzly G0514X2 for a couple of years now. It is difficult to describe as the only word that comes to mind is:

*WOW*

The band saw is one heck of a good machine.


----------

